# USB Netzwerk Anschluss



## Krumnix (28 April 2020)

Hallo.

Bin auf der Suche nach einem Netzwerkadapter über USB. Dieser sollte in der Industrie einsetzbar sein.
Dies bedeutet, kein "China-Kram", stabile für raue Umgebungen nutzbare Hardware (Temperatur bis 60°C), stabiler Treiber, längere Verfügbarkeit (min 3 Jahre).

Hat da jemand Tipps oder einen aus eigenen Erfahrungen eingesetztes Gerät?

Danke!


----------



## acid (29 April 2020)

Wie wäre es mit einem Beckhoff CU8880-0010?
https://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?industrial_pc/cu8880_0010.htm

Geht aber leider nur bis 55°C


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 April 2020)

Ja, Beckhoff kam mir auch als erstes in den Sinn,
ok, 55° sind angegeben, dafür wäre sicherlich stabiler Treiber und Verfügbarkeit den Wünschen
entsprechend. Und eben Industriequalität


----------



## oliver.tonn (29 April 2020)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Bin auf der Suche nach einem Netzwerkadapter über USB. Dieser sollte in der Industrie einsetzbar sein.
> Dies bedeutet, kein "China-Kram", stabile für raue Umgebungen nutzbare Hardware (Temperatur bis 60°C), stabiler Treiber, längere Verfügbarkeit (min 3 Jahre).


Was soll denn über diesen Netzwerkanschluss gemacht werden?


----------



## dingo (29 April 2020)

Die von W&T:
https://www.wut.de/e-53www-15-inde-000.php

wir benutzen die RS232 auf Ethernet seit Jahren, USB auf Ethernet können die auch.

Mit diesen Gateways kann eine "Virtuelle" Schnittstelle im Feld via Ethernet benutzt werden.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 April 2020)

dingo schrieb:


> Die von W&T:
> https://www.wut.de/e-53www-15-inde-000.php
> 
> wir benutzen die RS232 auf Ethernet seit Jahren, USB auf Ethernet können die auch.
> ...



Ja, W&T habe ich auch gute Erfahrungen aber:


> Betrieb in nicht angereihter Montage: 0..+50°C


----------



## dingo (29 April 2020)

Die Umgebungsbedingungen sind ohnehin für eine USB Verbindung sehr fragwürdig.

Ich denke eher das die Komponenten geschützt, in einer höheren Temperaturumgebung zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## Krumnix (29 April 2020)

Kunde will an einen IPC im Schaltschrank sein Netzwerk anschließen. Die beiden Ethernetports sind schon belegt, USB sind alle frei.
Kunde will ggf. Verbindung immer mal wieder trennen und/oder Fernwartung zu diesem IPC ermöglichen. Daher wäre USB sinnvoll.
Schaltschrank steht auf der Bühne und im Sommer hat es mal bis zu 55/50° da drin. Der IPC geht bis 60° Umgebung und hat schon
2 Sommer überlebt. Daher die Voraussetzung.


----------

